# Aucun plaisir n'est grand comme l'amour pour la personne aimée



## Elinca

Bonsoir, j'aimerai traduire une citation de Théo Stern : - *"Aucun plaisir n'est grand comme l'amour pour la personne aimé, aucune douleur n'est aussi intense que l'absence de ce dernier."* 
J'ai déjà trouvé comme traduction : - _*"*__*Nessun piacere è grande come l'amor della persona amata, nessun dolore è più intensa che l'assenza di quest'u*__*ltimo.*__*" *_Cependant je ne parle pas un mot d'Italien donc j'aimerai que vous me confirmiez cette traduction s'il vous plait,
 bonne soirée et merci.


----------



## Thime

Ciao Elinca, j'essaie de corriger et améliorer ton tentative de tradution. 
_*"*__*Nessun piacere è grande come l'amore per la persona amata, nessun dolore è più intenso dell'assenza di quest'u*__*ltimo.*_"


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Elinca e Thime.
Aggiungerei solo una piccolissima cosa: "...nessun dolore è intenso *quanto *(quello causato dal)l'assenza di quest'ultimo".
Poi è da notare che in rete si trovano due versioni della stessa citazione, una con "l'amour *pour *la personne aimé*E*" e l'altra con "l'amour *de *la personne aimé*E*".


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour à tous,
Je dirais plutôt : "Nessun piacere è grande quanto l'amore della persona amata, nessun dolore è intenso quanto la sua mancanza". En français, comme aucun autre terme n'est masculin, il est évident que ce qui est insupportable est l'absence de l'amour.


----------



## Necsus

Ah, Matou... Grazie. Avevo letto male io il significato, 'ce dernier' è l'amore, giustamente, non la persona amata. 
Vado a correggere...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  et bizz et bizz à Matou!  

Mi piace la versione di Matou!  

Sostanzialmente, "Nessun piacere è (tanto) grande quanto l'amore (che si prova) per la persona amata, nessun dolore è (tanto) intenso quanto l'assenza di quest'ultimo." significa che il piacere più grande è amare (qualcuno) e il dolore più grande è non provare amore per (nessuno)? "Leggo" bene?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Anna. In realtà secondo me la lettura di Matou è perfetta con la versione "l'amore *della *persona amata", ma non lo è altrettanto con "l'amore *per la* persona amata", che è il motivo per cui disattentamente avevo associato l'assenza/mancanza alla persona e non al sentimento, nonostante il genere.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Necsus  

Vero, lo so. 
Per questo chiedevo se un'eventuale lettura con la preposizione "per" anche in italiano avesse, sostanzialmente, senso.  Ma concordo con te sulla lettura di Matou.


----------



## terazuc

_ciao secondo me la traduzione è:

*Nessun piacere è grande come l'amore (che si prova) per la persona amata, nessun dolore è così grande (intenso) quanto la sua mancanza (dell'amore).  *_


----------



## Necsus

Anja.Ann said:


> Per questo chiedevo se un'eventuale lettura con la preposizione "per" anche in italiano avesse, sostanzialmente, senso.


Il senso credo che si debba trovarglielo. Perché forse mi sbaglio, ma "Aucun plaisir n'est grand comme l'amour *pour *la personne aimée, aucune douleur n'est aussi intense que l'absence de ce dernier" a mio avviso potrebbe voler dire sia "non c'è piacere più grande che amare qualcuno, né dolore più intenso che non avere qualcuno/nessuno da amare", che "non c'è piacere più grande che amare qualcuno, né dolore più intenso che non essere (ri)amati". Anche se io propenderei più per la prima, dove appunto, come avevo interpretato inizialmente, l'amore si identifica con la persona amata.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, Necsus. Non mi ero espressa così chiaramente, ma la mia "il piacere più grande è amare (qualcuno) e il dolore più grande è non provare amore (per nessuno)" corrisponde, credo, al significato della tua prima. Ma, in questo caso, la preposizione deve essere "per" nella traduzione letterale, giusto? 
Temo di essermi un po' persa tra tutti questi significati ... reconditi!  Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Mah... in realtà a questo punto sarebbe il caso di sapere qual è esattamente la frase originaria, per evitare di fare ipotesi forse prive di fondamento e quindi di utilità.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ecco! Adesso ho trovato l'inghippo! Io consideravo "frase originaria" quella dell'OP: non ho, stupidamente, pensato che la versione di Matou includesse già la correzione della frase stessa.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti (bizz, bizz, Anna )

Dopo ricerca in rete, sembra che la citazione originaria e completa  sia _"Aucun plaisir n'est aussi grand que l'amour de l'aimée, aucune douleur n'est aussi intense que l'absence de l'aimée ; aucun ennui n'est aussi profond que la présence de celle que l'on a aimée et que l'on n'aime plus"_ (qui), ma ho pure trovato la versione di Elinca.
Necsus aveva azzeccato benissimo il significato, più logico, della frase, nonostante che fosse scritto "l'absence de ce dernier" invece di "l'absence de la personne aimée".
Credo che rimanga poco dubbio sulla frase "Nessun piacere è grande quanto l'amore dell'amata, nessun dolore è intenso quanto l'assenza dell'amata/di quest'ultima"

PS: No, Anna, quando ho scritto il mio post, non avevo ancora cercato la citazione originaria. Solo che la frase dell'OP mi pareva ambigua, quindi avevo cercato di rendere l'ambiguità


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, mon cher Matou!  Bizz!!! 

Per il P.S.: No, certo! Per questo dicevo che la tua versione in italiano includeva già la "correzione" anche del francese: orecchio! (Non intendevo dire che avevi cercato la citazione, ma che, spontaneamente, l'avevi corretta).  Bizz!


----------



## matoupaschat

Era Necsus ad averla corretta, io mi ero lasciato ingannare


----------



## Anja.Ann

Matou, allora anche Necsus ... ha un gran bell'orecchio "francese"!


----------



## Necsus

Non, j'ai deux très belles oreilles...!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Pas autant que Matou, ça va sans dire    ...


----------



## Elinca

Merci à tous


----------

